# Is there a way to see the score for the entire division



## SFR (Sep 20, 2021)

I want to see score and standing information per divisions. If I go to MLS Next schedule page I only can see the score for a single club via using Date, Age Group, and Club filters. It's ridiculous for the "best league" not to provide standing information. Or, it exists somewhere else I can't find?


----------



## watfly (Sep 20, 2021)

SFR said:


> I want to see score and standing information per divisions. If I go to MLS Next schedule page I only can see the score for a single club via using Date, Age Group, and Club filters. It's ridiculous for the "best league" not to provide standing information. Or, it exists somewhere else I can't find?


I suspect/hope that they will get around too it.  Last year we didn't even have scores for some ages until about 2/3 way through the season.  We also used to be able to see rosters.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 21, 2021)

SFR said:


> I want to see score and standing information per divisions. If I go to MLS Next schedule page I only can see the score for a single club via using Date, Age Group, and Club filters. It's ridiculous for the "best league" not to provide standing information. Or, it exists somewhere else I can't find?


What age group, just curious?


----------



## SFR (Sep 21, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> What age group, just curious?


U17 and U19


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt (Sep 29, 2021)

It's on the MLSNEXT site now. Ask and you shall receive!  





__





						MLSsoccer.com - The Official Site of Major League Soccer
					

All the latest MLS news, scores, stats, standings and highlights. Plus special coverage of US Soccer and Canada Soccer.




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## elZorro (Sep 29, 2021)

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> It's on the MLSNEXT site now. Ask and you shall receive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was checking the u15 (the one I know) and it's not up to date. And some teams are missing (Austin FC doesn't seem to be there for instance). So it's work in progress. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.


----------



## Dargle (Sep 29, 2021)

elZorro said:


> I was checking the u15 (the one I know) and it's not up to date. And some teams are missing (Austin FC doesn't seem to be there for instance). So it's work in progress. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.


Click on "interleague" and you'll see up-to-date standings/scores, including the MLS Academy teams like Austin FC


----------



## watfly (Sep 29, 2021)

It appears that for LAFC and LAG they only include games played against SW division opponents.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 29, 2021)

Just to be clear on the league vs inter-league...
U15 and U17 MLS Academies are in the "Pro Player Development" League. These are the regional groupings for MLS teams.  Then you have the non-MLS teams that are the official MLS Next league.  When an MLS team plays a non-MLS team, it is an inter-league game. That is why non-MLS teams only play MLS teams once, if at all... whereas the MLS teams will play each other twice (and one opponent three times), with about half of their games coinciding with the first team.  For example, LAG and LAFC play this Sunday... as does the first team.  RSL played in Colorado when their first team played as well.
LAFC and LAG are not in the same league as TFA, MSA, Ventura, etc. They can qualify for the MLS Next Playoffs and if not, the MLS Pro Player Showcase coinciding with the Playoffs.  They will not play in the MLS Next Showcase (as they are not technically in the MLS Next league).
MLS academies will play 15 games in their Pro Player league, 3 games in the playoffs (or their showcase), 3 games in the Winter Event, 3 in GA Cup (if they qualify) and 16 inter-league games.

The west group of the Pro Player Development League includes LAG, LAFC, RSL, San Jose, Colorado, Vancouver, Seattle, and Portland.   I believe there are three divisions of the Pro Player Development League.

In the Pro Player Development League, an MLS team plays everyone home and away, then plays their closest rival one additional (a third) time.


----------



## Midas (Sep 30, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> MLS academies will play 15 games in their Pro Player league, 3 games in the playoffs (or their showcase), 3 games in the Winter Event, 3 in GA Cup (if they qualify) and 16 inter-league games.


Thanks for that info. Sheds some lite on why the MLS Academies weren’t playing all the other teams twice. At the Winter event will the MLS Academies be playing each other or MLS Next teams?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 30, 2021)

Midas said:


> Thanks for that info. Sheds some lite on why the MLS Academies weren’t playing all the other teams twice. At the Winter event will the MLS Academies be playing each other or MLS Next teams?


Unknown but I assume that it will be against anyone, not MLS exclusive.  The GA and event around the playoffs will be exclusive is my assumption.


----------

